# How long did the Caviar hiring process take?



## jack badly (Apr 13, 2016)

I have completed everything including onboard orientation and background check. The background check surprisingly takes only 10 second to give me an answer. Next, I submitted a photo of my thermal delivery bag. Now I am still waiting for their approval. 

I know Uber takes 3 days for me from start till finish. Most of the waiting time is wasted on the background check.


----------

